# Do you keep your cellphone in a protective case of some sort?



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes or No?


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Dropped and borked it last week. Bout time for an upgrade anyhow.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No, that's just extra weight to carry around and it takes up valuable pocket space. I'm careful enough with my electronics.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have one like this, but black:


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes. Also a protective foil. I hate fingerprints on a touchscreen.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Nope, I have a Moto G. It's not a fancy or expensive phone so I don't particularly care for it being in pristine condition as long as it does what I need. Its been dropped, tossed, and abused too.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

When I used to have cell phone I'd switch back forth. Sometimes I put on the skin and other times I prefered the phone in it's plain smoothness. It fits easier into pockets without that extra crap on it. I don't use the case I bought for my iPad anymore either.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No. I don't understand people who do, just like I don't understand people who wear fake nails.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I bought a cheap reliable phone 5 years ago and I plan on it lasting till the year 2030 at least so yes I fitted it with a roll cage I don't need my phone to be smarter than me :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, I'm not going to spend $500 on a phone and not protect it, only takes one drop to ruin it. Can get very light, unobtrusive cases.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nah my phones pretty durable and I baby it.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

On my 600 dollar phone. It is an obvious choice.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Yeeeah my Galaxy s3 may be ancient history at this point but it still has some resale value I can put toward my next phone. When I take care of all the other things I need I mean, lol. Besides, it'd be such a bummer if I drunkenly dropped it on some cement or asphalt and couldn't keep in touch with my friends and loved ones.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

No. I don't like adding extra bulkiness. I've dropped my phone a lot and have had no problems, no cracked screens. Just a couple small chip dents in the frame.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> No. I don't understand people who do, just like I don't understand people who wear fake nails.


In my line of work, it's not uncommon for things to fall out of your pockets when you're on a ladder three decks up. A protective case is very useful when you have an expensive phone like me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

sociallydiseased said:


> In my line of work, it's not uncommon for things to fall out of your pockets when you're on a ladder three decks up. A protective case is very useful when you have an expensive phone like me.


Bird whisperer?


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> Bird whisperer?


I wish, hahahaha. I'm a missile technician, though I should really invest in a nice flashlight (which is what I usually use my phone for when I'm working).


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, I don't. Been lucky so far.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> I have one like this, but black:


 It's weird how much that looks like a high tech passport or something. I can just imagine them demanding to see my epapers and whipping this out.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Naw son. Birthdaysuit :evil


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes. If it breaks I'm done. $500 out the drain. That's like 3 weeks I don't have to be homeless.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No, that's why it's shattered by some clumsy person who dropped it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

No, and I actually dropped it a few months back whilst drinking and had to get it replaced. That was the first time in seven years of owning a cell phone I damaged one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> Yes. If it breaks I'm done. $500 out the drain. That's like 3 weeks I don't have to be homeless.


 Why would anyone spend $500 on a phone?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. I wasn't planning on using one when I bought my phone, as I never used one before, but I was swiftly reminded that I broke three (albeit cheap and basic) phones because I either dropped them, or they fell out of my purse or pocket, and that I really should have one because I was buying a smart phone (and those things break even more easily than the old phones that I had in the past).

I've now had my phone for 4 years, and it certainly would not be alive now if it weren't for that Speck case. I like the case I bought, though, because it's non-obtrusive, it doesn't add a lot of bulk (it's *much* thinner than the OtterBox), and yet it provides a lot of protection -- it has survived countless drops/falls. I also use an anti-glare screen protector. My phone is in pristine condition (and perhaps could have some extra resale value).


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why would anyone spend $500 on a phone?


To fit in.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

No because it's too much of a pain.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, about time I invested in a new one now though.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. Smart phones crack easily, especially on cemented floors.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no, I have one of the old flip phones so it doesn't really require a case. Its not worth much either. If I had a more expensive phone or one where the screen was more breakable I would have a case.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Dumb not to, especially for androids where its often $5-10 to protect a $700-900 device.

They make plenty that are rigid and tough, snap on and off for easy cleanup, and keep the phone in pristine condition for years.

http://www.amazon.com/Caseology-Protection-Non-Slip-Absorbent-Motorola/dp/B00OM9EAN8/


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just a cheap rubber one.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I would, but unfortunately, cases for my phone are difficult to find in places other than online.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> No. I don't understand people who do/QUOTE]
> 
> So that your screen won't be a cracked mess if you accidentally drop it?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I put my phones in black plastic/rubber hybrid cases. They add a little more weight to the phone and they might not look cool but they get the job done.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

On my S4 i had a case that came with it and a screen protector, for my S5 i got a tempered glass screen protector and case, I've now got an Alpha and i just use a tempered glass screen protector as i see no reason to protect the back of the phone with a case, plus the only time I've ever dropped my previous phones is when I'm sitting with them on my lap at home and stand up.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

@cooperativeCreature
This is super easy to fix, takes 2 mins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No. I have a flip phone.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I pay for insurance and I'm pretty careful with my devices.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

yup b/c i'm a broke student so can't afford buying another phone


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, I enjoy protecting things that I have no use for.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, i have broken my phone far too many times so i always have a protective case on it now.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes; I have a case and insurance.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. Gotta protect one of the few things that keeps me entertained haha.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No, and yet I drop it all the time. My last one ended up in a toilet. If I **** this one up then I'm screwed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an otterbox case and a screen protector on my phone. It definitely makes a huge difference, since it managed to fall in the toilet once and it was totally fine. I hate to think how bad the damage would've been if there wasn't any protection whatsoever.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I inherited my aunt's expensive *** iphone when she died. It's got an otterbox, not that I care about technology even a little.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes i got a s5 and i did not use it till the case came in the mail


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Looks feminine lol


It's not. I have it on black and it looks like a thick wallet. Wallets are not feminine.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> No. I have a flip phone.


Represent! I have a flip phone too. I drop this thing twice a day, but it's so low tech that it remains flawless. The only downside to my phone is the tedious texting process.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

To22 said:


> Represent! I have a flip phone too. I drop this thing twice a day, but it's so low tech that it remains flawless. The only downside to my phone is the tedious texting process.


I get charged 20 cents for each text, sent or received.

But yeah, I know about Shift2-2-2 just to get the capital C :doh.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I don't have a phone.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Should probably use a otterbox for my bb but I prefer pretty stuff so designer cases it is hurhur


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, all of them. This is why my past 5 phones are still in excellent condition. And cases do give you a much better grip which will lessen chances of slipping out of your hands.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes. I have a protective case called an Otter Box that also has a screen protector built in. I never drop my smart phone but the one time that you- or someone else- does, you'll probably wish you had a protective case for it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Phone is black though.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*never used for vocals, ever. Text & camera*



cooperativeCreature said:


> Dropped and borked it last week. Bout time for an upgrade anyhow.


I have a white one like that. 2nd hand. It comes apart when dropped lightly. A sandwich build. Front and back get seperated by a millimetre or so - you see the insides a bit. Snapping it back together top to bottom fixes it. Friend took me to a shop to get a cheap rubbery cover to hold in one piece from sides, top & bottom well. Can put it on any of 4 sides. no damage

It is not pretty posh blink as most people think of it. Toy. I don't have a handbag
Wearing gloves, Scarf, Bobble hat on a sunny day?

Really good working life: portable fone provided by company. Never needed. I moved from home to office desk. Phone & internet available. Why carry a phone with you? "Hello!" is epidemic. Magic fairy on your shoulder to guide you?


----------

